# Show us your pets!



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are my pets!

Zeke - Australian shepherd









Tess - Doberman









Molly - Ragdoll cat









*Funny pxs.*

Zeke - "What?!! I didn't do anything!"









Tess - the old Russian woman









Molly- her version of Where's Waldo.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Awwww, what a great assortment of furbabies. Tess is gorgeous, I love Dobermans! I'll see if I can get some decent pics of my kitties.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Where are the rest of you guys with your animals?!!

Love to see them Phil!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Willow (back) & Augie (front)
our wonderful Turkish Vans. (now you know where 'Vancat' came from)
This photo is a few years old- they are 15 now.
Willow was once on the cover of CATS Magazine!

penny


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I didn't know you had a Dobe too Texgal.... Come and join us at www.doberman-chat.com too. 

Boris, our big baby.


Catching his new birthday present.


Della our new little girl who came from San Antonio.


Della and Boris.


Dodie our old Sheltie.


Howard our 26 year old African Grey.


Zeus.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Loving the pets.

Vancat - what beauties!

Jan - looks like you have your hands full! Tess loves the ball too! I used to have collies. They were such sweet dogs. Does Howard talk? My daughter would love Zues! She's crazy about horses!


----------



## maverickbr77 (Feb 9, 2009)

here are a few of the herd

moe (it's actually Mozart) 8 month old Rottweiler 









Babe 9 year old Rottweiler 









Soup 2 year old Pacific Parrotlet 









Ruche (back left) Chance (front right)









Poco









Boz









Moe when he was younger and Willie


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Roscoe, our "Mutt". He was about 7 months old in the pic, he's now 2 yrs but looks pretty much the same (just a bit bigger).


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

What a beautiful group of pets here! 

Texgal, yes Howard talks a blue streak so I have to watch my mouth around him.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Maverickbr77 - poco's coloring is gorgeous! I love the px of Moe sleeping with the cat! LOL

How is a parrolet different from a parakeet? We need a clearer px of Soup

Dave - Roscoe's little face is so cut.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This is how I start:
http://deepforestaquatics.com/pix/pup/Jan4_06_10.jpg

And this is how I end up 3 years later:
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ikezkZWUGY30kHRA8JcThA?feat=directlink

--Nikolay


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

2 pain in the necks









lula & fritzie


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

here is my little one. ( yes thats her name, the onlything she has ever responded too)

I found her on a cold rainy night about 5 years ago in dec. she was only about 7 oz then, yet she was almost 8 months old. She was drinking out of the down spout, came right up too me and went to sleep in my lap. She had been starving for along time and had been hit by a car. to this day her right rear leg really does not work. She is just under the 10 lb mark now. still sleeps in the same carhartt jacket.

Thats her "water bowl"


----------



## maverickbr77 (Feb 9, 2009)

the easiest way to tell the difference between a parrotlet and a parakeet is the tail parrotlets are a true parrot so they have a shorter rounded tail compared to the long pointed tail of a parakeet. They are about the same sive but there is a big personality difference. Parrotlets are usually described to be all the personality of a amazon parrot in a smaller package. And soup isn't afraid of anything bit my brothers ~100 pound chocolate lab right on the nose for poking into his cage and shaking it around. 
i dont have a better pic of soup on hand but here is a good shot off the web and a site to read more about these guys if you are interested

















http://www.parrotletranch.com/parrotletinfo.html


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

pretty feathers!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm loving all these pets. 

Niko - you always make me laugh! Your dogs are great.

Love the parrotlet pxs. Makes me want on. (Note to self: NOOOO!)


----------



## maverickbr77 (Feb 9, 2009)

they can be very messy and loud (mine is pretty quiet) and they live for a long time so you realy need to be ready before you get one it is a big commitment and they require a lot of attention. but they are also alot of fun and can be taught to do a lot of cool stuff. Mine tries so hard to talk but he just hasn't figured out how to make the right sounds come out yet


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Here's a pic of my newest baby. This is Kazzak, a 1.5 month old male.

http://cid-5cf4515e9aac3def.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Kitten from Kathryn|4s/P6250118.jpg

Here's the older brother Khan giving advice on how to chew dad's boots and laces. Khan's almost exactly a year older than Kazzak.
http://cid-5cf4515e9aac3def.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/Kitten from Kathryn|4s/P6270128.jpg

For some reason I can't get the image link to work...

What a nice pack Niko! Remember, calm assertive energy.

Regards,
Phil


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 23, 2008)

You could say our son has grown up with and danced with a wolf. This is Chase and he's 1/2 Canadian Black, 1/2 Western Timber.

































This is Eve she keeps Chase company when we have to be some where other than home.








With Chase Dustin never needed a teddy bear.
















This is Cowboy he's 94lbs. of Catahola and a real knuckle head.

















*What do you mean threes not enough are you nuts?*









This is Dozer, Cabob's Fire Storm V Alpha. His momma is a finished AKC champion and dad is currently in the top ten national standings.

































My definition a good dog is one you don't have to bend over to pet :smile:


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Your dogs are absolutely stunning and your boy looks like he's growing up to be a good handler.  You've got two of my three favorite breeds; wolf/wolf mix and doberman. Dozer's just amazing. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

What a beautiful bunch of pets here!

Wkndracer, you have an interesting group of dogs, and you're the only other one I've heard of aside from a local radio guy who has a Catahola. Very cool!

And of course I'm thrilled to see another Dobe lover as well.


----------



## maverickbr77 (Feb 9, 2009)

I love dobes i just can't stand the ears (wouldn't even have docked tails on my rotties if i had known the breeder ahead of time)


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Seems like we all have multiple pets. I love seeing all these pictures. In general I think we must just love other living things!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

My boy Augie sez cats are cool too.


----------



## dmastin (Jun 27, 2009)

Two cats and two dogs. Here's Milo winking:


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

There's a lot of cute pets here! Here are my two monsters, Clancy the wire fox & Matilda the airedale.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Our ummm attack dogs, so watch out. *










*Angel turns 5 in August
Lola turned 1 in April*


----------



## Indiana Gardener (Jan 29, 2007)

I love my dog, April, but...










when it comes right down to it, I'm a bird brain. LOL




























Not your run of the mill "chickens". They are fed specific diets (fresh vegetables, eel, etc.), require special housing, winter heating, and loads of care.

David


----------



## amberstorm (Jul 13, 2009)

i have horses, a dog, two cats and my fish if i had my way id have alot more. id love one of those wolf breeds iv always been in love with wolves. all my cats and dogs are pavement specials to id love an abyssinian cat though they gorgeous.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 23, 2008)

amberstorm said:


> i have horses, a dog, two cats and my fish if i had my way id have alot more. id love one of those wolf breeds iv always been in love with wolves. all my cats and dogs are pavement specials to id love an abyssinian cat though they gorgeous.


A wolf and a kitty cat don't go together too well, even if raised around cats wolves don't adapt/accept as well as dogs do. Instincts prevail through more than two years of age and cause wolves to look at kitty's as squeaky toys (prey). Chase was almost 3 years old before I could call him off a cat, even then it was 50/50 once I took my eyes off him. Great with the smallest of babies be they human or canine but rabbits, squirrels,,,, cats were always viewed as small prey even in the house.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 23, 2008)

maverickbr77 said:


> I love dobes i just can't stand the ears (wouldn't even have docked tails on my rotties if i had known the breeder ahead of time)


Just FYI from a southern state *responsible* (IME, IMO) pet owner. The extra claw on the back of the canine leg sometimes cause problems so most folks remove them. The tail left long (like Cowboy's) is VERY destructive indoors with a happy pet. He has knocked over I don't know how many glasses, coffee cups etc. even dining room chairs have hit the floor sideways. You can't buy proper looking living room coffee or end tables tall enough to escape "the lucky dog tail" and Dozer would be the same way. While furry animals can't sweat to cool themselves (like Dozer and the rest) ears left long (like Cowboys) have HUGE parasite / bacteria issues. Even cleaned weekly with the toenail trimming my big knuckle head has nearly constant ear issues, many requiring vet visits and its due to trapping moisture and dust according to the vet. Even so we've been told to quit cleaning so much and leave wax as they now get too dry and its a no win situation LOL. (he has pink skin inside his ears)

Anyway critters are definitely cool


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you all for sharing such wonderful photos i enjoyed them all very much. Awww made me wish i had my own place so i can get lots of furry critters.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I just HAD to post another dog! I recently "babysat" my brother's puppy (Black and Tan Coonhound) and she is not yet house-broken. Since I also have a baby in diapers, I thought this would be cute. :lol: (Maybelle didn't think so... )


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

ound: This one really made me LOL


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Davemonkey!!! LOL TOO FUNNY!! (Who is Maybelle?)

I bet your daughters didn't want to stop there. I can see the clothes going on and off the entire weekend.....


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> (Who is Maybelle?)


Maybelle is the puppy. Yeah, my girls thought it WONDERFUL fun!


----------

